# Low tech ghetto 10g planted aquarium. Pictures Updates 02/10/2010



## Firestarter (Dec 28, 2009)

I recently started a low tech planted aquarium I plan on making it better soon. Right now just standard 10g with stock hood and whisper filter. I am using a mixture of crushed stone for gravel purchased from a garden center. One chunk of summit granite sawn on bottom and back with java moss on it. Narrow leaf chain sword/micro sword? Dwarf hair grass and some pieces of java moss randomly put into the gravel and one Chladophora ball. This is an experiment I have ran some tanks with high light and CO2. I may add better lighting and CO2 later. Room is close to 70 deg but I will be adding a heater when I get time to get it out of storage. Any critisism flames or suggestions are appreciated.










12/28/09 Added a couple rocks one more summit granite and an unknown piece of rock that looks a little strange. I also have something that looks like riccia.


----------



## Moody636 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey now, I have the official Ghetto 10g here! You can't just go around stealing people's fish tank names.

Just kidding... The only suggestion I have is to put a background on that thing. I used a black foam board, but others have painted theirs or used a black garbage bag.

Looks like a good start to me...


----------



## CLASSIC (Feb 25, 2009)

Curious to see how the grass fairs and fills in. Good start, also i see nothing ghetto! Any tank has the potential to be awesome. You should check out Texasgirls 10G for inspiration, she makes a 10 look like a 40 or 55G.


----------



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

Maybe some type of taller hardscape/drift wood in one of the corners.


----------



## Firestarter (Dec 28, 2009)

*Picture updated.*

Great idea. I used to have some but don't know what happened to it. I will add some as soon as I can and will update the picture. I would also really like to add a brighter light fixture and compressed CO2. I have the compressed CO2 and a fixture that I can modify to have more light. I will also take a look for something to use as a background.


----------



## Firestarter (Dec 28, 2009)

*Update*

Added DIY hood with 2 x 26 watt compact flourescent. And compressed C02 but I am withought C02 untill I can repair or replace my regulator. Shortly after turning it on the regulator made a pop and started leaking air the diaphram broke. Gotta get a price on a repair kit. Then decide whether to repair this one or buy a new one. Also upgraded the filter to a Whisper 1 filter and added a heater.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Sounds cool but I'm not seeing any pics! I feel like i've gone mad with people mentioning pictures and me not seeing any.......:eek5::confused1::help:


----------



## Firestarter (Dec 28, 2009)

There is a picture in my first post. Got a rebuilt C02 regulator on it's way.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

pics weren't showing up for me before for some reason, now I can see it though! looking good, i like the natural "pond bottom" feel of this tank! roud:


----------



## Firestarter (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you. That's what I am kinda going for with this experiment. Was able to find a 50 watt heater that I had in storage looks better with that instead of the 100 watt. And I spread out some of the hair grass that did not stay down with the rest of what I planted. Will take some pictures soon. Once I get CO2 running again things should be going more smothly. I am not much for the bright look. I like to make natural. I wish I had a good camera when I had my 20 long setup the same way. Bright lights and CO2 it was great.


----------



## Firestarter (Dec 28, 2009)

Should have CO2 going sometime next week. I have already started my ghetto fertilization with miracle grow indoor plant food spikes. I used them with my heavily planted 20 long with great results. My tank may have good lighting CO2 injection soon and fertilization but I assure you my setup is still pretty ghetto. And since CO2 is cheap like six bucks difference between 2.5lb cylinder and 20lb cylinder. I use a 20lb tank and even the way I use it lasts a really long time. If I had a larger aquarium then I would probably work out a way to make it last longer. But if I stretched out the CO2 in a 20lb tank in a 10g aquarium it may need to be reinspected when I go to refill or exchange.


----------



## Firestarter (Dec 28, 2009)

*Did some rescaping of the 10g ghetto tank.*

Finally stopped being so lazy and spread out my clumps of dwarf hair grass. Hopefully it will spread out better this way. The new picture is just before I trimmed the java moss and put some some of the clippings between the hair grass and removed a runner from the chain sword. Next time I trim I may have to find someone that wants clippings.


----------



## Firestarter (Dec 28, 2009)

Really enjoying this setup. Currently growing dwarf hair grass, java moss, micro sword, narrow leaf chain sword, rotala green, riccia, duck weed, cladaphora. DHG is filling in really quick this is only seven weeks after buying one small pot of DHG.


----------

